# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΣΥλΛΕΚΤΙΚΟ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΟ

## aris52

FERGUSON 218UXL MOD1954 Το αγορασα σημερα απο το παζαρι εδω στον Πειραια 15 ευρω θα προσπαθησω να το φερω οπως βγηκε απο το εργοστασιο  καθε γνωμη σχολιο δεκτο.20181121_184926.jpg20181121_185652.jpg20181121_185630.jpg20181121_184958.jpg20181121_185006.jpg

 :Rolleyes:

----------

SeAfasia (29-11-19)

----------


## dinos.liaskos

συγχαρητηρια πολυ καλη αγορα! κελαηδάει!
ακου εκει με πινελο το εβαψε...!!!!
καλο συμαζεμα ευχομαι!

----------

aris52 (21-11-18)

----------


## aris52

Ξεθαψα και το σχηματικο του αρχείο λήψης.jpg

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

τι με πιστολι ηθελε ? η με αερογραφο? :Lol:

----------


## p.gabr

Συγχαρητήρια  πολύ ωραίο   , Mάλον Ελληνικής συναρμολόγησης kosmophon, κάτι σύνηθες την τότε εποχή.
Το πως θα συνεχίσεις θα το βρεις μόνος σου,  αναλόγως τα κέφια , σε αυτό ότι να του δώσεις το δέχεται.
καλή συνέχεια

----------

aris52 (21-11-18)

----------


## aris52

Τελικα πρεπει να ειναι του 1949 https://www.radiomuseum.org/r/fergus...l_ch_238u.html

----------


## Neuraxia

Για 15€ και να δουλεύει είναι όντως κελεπούρι.
Αλλά, αν μου επιτρέπεις, όχι τρίψιμο για να αφαιρέσεις το χρώμα αλλά paint striper , 
ο ξυλόστοκος δεν νομίζω να πιάνει σε βακελίτη ίσως κάνεις δουλειά με κόλλα δυο συστατικών
και τέλος ξανασκέψου το θέμα της (επανα) - βαφής, το φυσικό χρώμα του βακελίτη ίσως είναι καλύτερο.

----------


## aris52

Πανο δεν ειναι απο Bακελιτη ειναι ολο ξυλινο.

----------


## dimb

Συγχαρητήρια, πολύ ωραίο και σε φτηνή τιμή  εύρημα!
  Μια ερώτηση μόνο:
  Η KOSMOPHON συναρμολογούσε στην Ελλάδα ραδιόφωνα και έβαζε και τη φίρμα της μαζί με την original μάρκα, πχ FERGUSON; 
  Το πίσω καπάκι είναι σίγουρα δικό του;

----------


## aris52

Δημητρη εχω και εγω την ιδια απορια μπορει και ναι αλλα και οχι παντως εχει κανα 2 δακτυλα κενο στη πανω πλευρα το πιο πιθανο να μην ειναι το δικο του

----------


## Neuraxia

Έχεις δίκιο , είχα μείνει στο link του Radiomuseum και ξέχασα την φωτό σου

----------


## aris52

Το θυμαστε? 20181121_184926.jpg πως ηταν και πως εγινε  47270481_1994981723922468_8879218369010597888_n.jpg

----------


## chip

αν και ευτυχώς απ' ότι διάβασα είναι από ξύλο....

*τον βακελίτη εκείνης της εποχής δεν τον τρίβουμε ποτέ!!!!! περιέχει αμίαντο!!!*

----------

aktis (30-11-19)

----------


## basilhs26

Topic starter. μπορείς να μας αναφέρεις από ποιο μέχρι ποιο διάστημα συχνοτήτων καλύπτει το ραδιόφωνο;

----------


## aris52

μεσαια βραχεα 1 βραχεα 2

----------


## aris52

Φτασαμε επιτελους στην ολοκληρωση της ανακατεσκευης .. Πως ηταν   20181121_184926.jpg και πως εγεινε  20181218_213534.jpg20181218_213542.jpg20181218_213551.jpg20181218_213641.jpg και ολα αυτα χαρη στον αγαπητο φιλο maki sat.

----------


## nick1974

Αρη, αν εξαιρεσουμε -κατα την προσωπικη μου αποψη- ενα θεματακι με τα κουμπια, πιστευω πως εχει γινει μια πολυ ομορφη αναπαλαιωση (προσωπικα δε βρισκω καθολου κακη την αλλαγη χρωματων, αν και καποιοι λατρεις του original ΙΣΩΣ στραβωνουν σε κατι τετοιο).
Αληθεια, το καντραν πως το εφτιαξες?

----------


## aris52

Νικο ο χρωματισμος επηλθε μετα απο τριψιμο ως ειχε original τα κουμπια επισης, το καντραν εκοψα τζαμακι καινουργιο και απο το radio museum εκανα fotocopi το καντραν και το τοποθετησα .Ολο μαμα λοιπον.

----------

nick1974 (30-11-19)

----------


## nikp

Καλησπέρα.

Έχω ένα ραδιόφωνο του 1952 από τους γονείς μου. Προσπαθώ να το κάνω να λειτουργήσει όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα. Το πήγα στην Πετρούπολη, στο μουσείο ραδιοφώνου, εκεί έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές σε πυκνωτές και καθαρισμός από τον κύριο Δημήτρη, τον ιδιοκτήτη του μουσείου. Όταν συνδέθηκε στην κεραία του μουσείου, έβγαζε πολύ καθαρό ήχο σε διάφορους σταθμούς, κάτι που δείχνει ότι λειτουργεί κανονικά. Στο σπίτι πάλι, υπάρχουν πολλά παράσιτα και μόνο ένας σταθμός και αυτός με αρκετά παράσιτα. Οπότε πρέπει να κάνω κάτι με την κεραία, ίσως και με την γείωση; Πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχω ιδέα ούτε από ηλεκτρονικά ούτε από λήψη ραδιοφώνου. Πως κατάφερες και έκανες το δικό σου να ακούγεται τόσο καλά; Τι καλώδιο πρέπει να συνδέσω; Αρκεί να βγει το καλώδιο στο μπαλκόνι; Και η γείωση θα είναι ΟΚ να πάει π.χ. στο καλοριφέρ;

Το ραδιόφωνο είναι ένα *Philips BX221U/06* 

Ευγνώμων για όποια βοήθεια

Νίκος

----------


## nick1974

μια απλη κεραια συρματος ειναι μια χαρα για τετοια ραδιοφωνα. 
Τωρα ανπορεις να της δωσεις και λιγο υψος ειναι ακομα καλυτερα, αν οχι δεν πειραζει ιδιεταιρα.
Τωρα το θεμα γειωσης... χμμμ... για απλη ληψη το καλοριφερ δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κακο, αλλα τυγχανει μερικες φορες περισσοτερο να φερνει παρασσιτα παρα να τα κοβει οποτε θελει δοκιμη, και επι πλεον τωρα πια τα καλοριφερ δεν ειναι καν γειωμενα αφου εχουν πλαστικους σωληνες.
Ιδανικο ειναι να βρεις μια ΚΑΛΗ γειωση (αν εχεις θεμελιακη χωστο στη γειωση του σπιτιου, επισεις μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις τα καγκελα ως γη η καμια μπετοβεργα αν εχεις δικη σου ταρατσα κτλ

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Μήπως  το  έχεις  δίπλα  σε  συσκευές  με  παλμοτροφοδοτικά?  Η/Υ  τηλεοράσεις  κ.λ.π.   επηρεάζουν  δραματικά τη λήψη  στα  μεσαία - βραχέα.

----------


## Satcom

Αυτό το μοντέλο της Phillips όπως και πολλά άλλα ΒΧ δεν χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε εξωτερική κεραία, σίγουρα για τα μεσαία και μάλλον και για τις άλλες δυο μπάντες γιατί έχει κεραία φερρίτη μέσα.
Εάν δεν έχει καλή λήψη, κάτι άλλο  (η άλλος) φταίει.

----------


## nikp

> μια απλη κεραια συρματος ειναι μια χαρα για τετοια ραδιοφωνα. 
> Τωρα ανπορεις να της δωσεις και λιγο υψος ειναι ακομα καλυτερα, αν οχι δεν πειραζει ιδιεταιρα.
> Τωρα το θεμα γειωσης... χμμμ... για απλη ληψη το καλοριφερ δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κακο, αλλα τυγχανει μερικες φορες περισσοτερο να φερνει παρασσιτα παρα να τα κοβει οποτε θελει δοκιμη, και επι πλεον τωρα πια τα καλοριφερ δεν ειναι καν γειωμενα αφου εχουν πλαστικους σωληνες.
> Ιδανικο ειναι να βρεις μια ΚΑΛΗ γειωση (αν εχεις θεμελιακη χωστο στη γειωση του σπιτιου, επισεις μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις τα καγκελα ως γη η καμια μπετοβεργα αν εχεις δικη σου ταρατσα κτλ
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Όταν λες απλή κεραία σύρματος, αρκεί ένα καλώδιο χαλκού που έχω;
Όταν λες λίγο ύψος, εννοείς ίσως 50 πόντους πάνω από το ραδιόφωνο, ή δύο μέτρα, ή κάτι άλλο. Αρκεί να ενώσω το καλώδιο και να το βγάλω ευθεία προς τα πάνω, ή χρειάζεται να είναι προς τα πάνω και μετά οριζόντια; Ταράτσα υπάρχει, αλλά είναι στον έβδομο, οπότε δεν παίζει να βάλω καλώδιο ως εκεί.
Για την γείωση, το καλοριφέρ είναι από τα παλιά, δεν έχει πλαστικά μέρη. Αλλά έχει μπόλικη μπογιά απέξω. Κάγκελα υπάρχουν στο μπαλκόνι, αλλά είμαι στον τρίτο όροφο, δεν ξέρω αν αυτό κάνει δουλειά. Πως βρίσκω την γείωση του σπιτιού; Κάγκελα και μπετόβεργα μάλλον δεν παίζουν.
Απολογούμαι, προφανώς είμαι εντελώς άσχετος με το θέμα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απάντηση.

----------


## nick1974

μια απλη κεραια συρματος ακομα και στο μπαλκονι θα βοηθησει πολυ τη ληψη αλλα με τις συνθηκες που περιγραφεις (3ος σε 7οροφη) μη περιμενεις θαυματα, τουλαχιστο με συμβατικο τροπο.
Με τη γειωση πρεπει να πειραματιστεις οπου μπορεις ωστε να μειωθει οσο γινεται ο θορυβος, και επισεις (optional φυσικα) ΑΝ σου περισευει απο καμια παλια συσκευη κανενα rfi φιλτρακι βαλτο στη γραμμη της τροφοδοσιας
Τωρα απο κει και περα ΑΝ οντως θες να σου κανει ληψη εφαμιλη με αυτη που εκανε στο μουσειο θες πολυ περισσοτερα και σοβαροτερα πραματα (να φερεις επαγωγικο επηρρεασμο με εξωτερικη κεραια )


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Antonis12

Προσοχή μεγάλη το ραδιόφωνο αυτό είναι χωρίς μετασχηματιστή με αντίσταση πτώσης τάσης. Αν βάλεις γείωση θα ρίξει την ασφάλεια.
Επίσης με ανάποδα την φύσα θα βγάλει ρεύμα στο σασί και στο καλώδιο που θα βάλεις για κεραία.

----------


## nick1974

> Προσοχή μεγάλη το ραδιόφωνο αυτό είναι χωρίς μετασχηματιστή με αντίσταση πτώσης τάσης. Αν βάλεις γείωση θα ρίξει την ασφάλεια.
> Επίσης με ανάποδα την φύσα θα βγάλει ρεύμα στο σασί και στο καλώδιο που θα βάλεις για κεραία.



τωρα ειδα το κυκλωμα του, και ναι, ισχυει.
Οποτε ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ ενα μετασχηματιστακι 1:1 για τροφοδοσια

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## steven30gr

εξαιρετικο κομματάκι!!

----------

